# Splitscreen



## last alive (7. Januar 2005)

Hi, ich brauche hilfe bei Vegas 5 einen Splitscreen zu erstellen in dem man zwei Avi's parallel sehen kann.Wie mache ich das? 
 Wäre nett wenn ihr mir dazu ne Art tutorial reinschreiben könntet.
 mfg last alive


----------



## ts_tommy (7. Januar 2005)

ich beschreib mal die vorgehensweise für APremiere
müsste in vegas video genauso funktionieren

als erstes setzt du beide avis 'übereinander'
clip 1 auf spur 1 / clip 2 auf spur 2

jetzt setzt du clip 2 transparent, am besten ein RGB differenzfilter
nimm eine farbe, die in dem clip nicht vorkommt, bsp. schwarz oder weiss
nun verkleinerst du clip2
entweder auf von mir aus 25%, dann hast du einen bild-in-bild effekt,
der den clip1 um eben 25% verdeckt
die 'hintergrundfarbe' von clip2 (dort wo man kein bild von clip2 sieht) setzt
du natürlich auf deine transparenz-filter-farbe.

wenn beide clips gestaucht sichtbar sein sollen,
musst du clip1 und clip2 nicht vergrössern/kleinern sondern verzerren
so dass eben beie 100% gross / 50% breit sind
oder auch umgekehrt :>

hth

seas


----------



## chmee (8. Januar 2005)

Hier die Anleitung für nen echten Splitscreen:
Du legst Video1 in Spur1, Video2 in Spur2, und legst auf das obere Video in
Spur 2 entweder einen Videoeffekt der etwa heisst:

1. lineare Blende -- die stellst Du auf 50% 
oder
2.eine Bildmaske -- die muss erstmal in einem Grafikprogramm erstellt werden.
Ein Bild, Auflösung 720*576px, eine Hälfte Schwarz, die andere Weiss, dieses
benutzt Du dann bei der Bildmaske als Maske.. 

 Maske Bild Bild Maske....doppelt und dreifach gemoppelt..


mfg


----------



## ts_tommy (10. Januar 2005)

aaach quatsch 

hauptsache es geht halt 
aber thx, wusst ich noch nich

seas


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2005)

ps: es gibt in den programmen auch Effekte die Ausschnitt oder Beschneiden heissen.
Damit kann man die obere Videodatei "beschneiden"

mfg chmee


----------

